# Sticky  The Killing of a Legacy



## gamer

The Killing of a Legacy
Posted Sunday, February 21, 2010, at 10:42 AM

(Photo)
Killed because of the guilt of others
This past week, one year ago, saw the destruction of 146 American Pit Bull Terriers that were "products" of the Wildside Kennels, owned by Ed Faron of North Carolina. Mr. Faron was convicted of 14 counts of felony dog fighting, as the result of a raid on his property December 10, 2008. Authorities seized 127 dogs at that time. The additional 19 were born after the raid. After several weeks of being held by the Wilkes county animal control, the judge ordered that all 146 dogs were to be destroyed. Under North Carolina law all of these dogs were considered dangerous because they were confiscated in a dog fighting operation. Under Wilkes county law, all dogs considered dangerous are to be destroyed. On the morning of February 17, 2009, they began killing every one of these dogs, despite the fact that some of them were born after the fact.

The Humane Society of the United States very quickly jumped into the proceedings and called for the destruction of these dogs. John Goodwin of the HSUS, defended their position by saying these dogs were nothing like the Michael Vick dogs. These were unsalvageable because they came from what he considered a "dog fighters' hero". This is the same representative of the organization that originally called for the destruction of the Vick dogs. This is the same organization that was involved in the largest dog fighting seizure in the United States. Yet these dogs were allowed to live. Mr. Goodwin was correct in his assessment that the Wildside kennel dogs were different than the Vick dogs. These dogs were from one of the oldest uncorrupted bloodlines left in this country.

In 2005 another of the old school dog men was arrested for dog fighting. In this case all 57 of Floyd Boudreaux's dogs were destroyed within 24 hours of being seized by the Louisiana SPCA (Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals). The highway patrol had no idea the dogs were to be destroyed and the SPCA said they assumed that was the plan. In 2008, Mr. Boudreaux was found not guilty. This did not change the fact that all of his dogs had been destroyed. The SPCA officials actually bragged that they had effectively wiped out a bloodline that could be traced back to the 1800's.

I do not want anyone to think that I condone the actions of either of these men. I have made my feelings on the subject of dog fighting clear in past BLOG entries. What breaks my heart about these two court cases is that little by little the heritage of the American Pit Bull Terrier is systematically being destroyed. I fear that some day all of the great bloodlines like Carver, Crenshaw, Tudor, Heinzl and Colby will cease to exist. In their place will be nothing but the back yard dogs and the corrupted bloodlines being produced by the thugs and "wanna be's" that have no idea what a Pit Bull is supposed to be. If we can weed through the dogs being dumped in our shelters and rescues, we will be able to find a good dog here and there, but no longer will we be able to marvel at the genetic masterpiece created by the old dog men.

You see I am not one of these new wave types that tries to deny the history of my chosen breed. I never try to paint a picture of a wimpy, angelic dog that would never do wrong. On the contrary, I can not stress enough the extra responsibility that goes along with owning this breed. This is not the dog for everyone any more than a Labrador Retriever or a Pomeranian is right for everyone. When choosing a dog, you should always research and choose according to your lifestyle and abilities. What I can say about Pit Bulls is that when bred correctly by standard, and owned by responsible people, they are a most amazing dog.

Pit Bulls were bred to be the ultimate athlete. The old dog men had no desire to mess around with dogs that had orthopedic problems. Originally, these dogs were in the 45 pound range. Today the standard allows for males to be between 45 and 65 pounds. There is a proven coorelation between the white pigment and deafness. The standard reads no dogs over 80% white. Blue is still being advertised as "rare" and desirable. Blue coats have some definate skin issues in most breeds. The point to all of these aesthetics and build descriptions is that dogs with any health, foundation or sense disability were culled. That is why there was so little genetic infirmity in the breed. That is, until the uneducated decided that simply having two purebreds made it alright to breed.

The temperment of the Pit Bull came from the desire to produce a power house that was absolutely docile to its handler. The gameness, or desire to fight, is a natural instinct in most Terriers. Terriers are a group of dogs that were bred to clean out varmint infestations without hesitation. The standard for Terriers as a group mentions they are fearless, tenacious and incredibly intelligent. This natural instinct has been exaggerated through selective breeding. The small Terriers are still set to spar, or face off, in the American Kennel Club show ring. This is a trait of the Terrier group. This is not to say they are mean. There is a world of difference between gameness and meaness. Gameness can easily be understood by observing the way humans deal with adversity in their own lives. Some people fall apart, but others face what life throws them head on. They are considered "game".

In the case of the Pit Bull, the old dog men could not have a gladiator that would turn on its handler or that was a danger to his family. That meant that ANY Pit Bull that showed human aggressive tendencies was killed and was NEVER bred. This selective breeding has produced a dog that is so thoroughly humanized it does not know to fend for itself when dumped or lost. That is why I get so many phone calls about Pits that have shown up in school yards or on front porches. Their instinct tells them to find people and they will survive. How sad that people have become their greatest enemy.

Another Pit Bull advocate made a point this week about "one grain of sand becoming a pearl because it caused continual irritation, thus becoming something wonderful". Pit Bull rescuers and advocates as a whole are a formidible group. As a group they were responsible for the discontinuation of a less than flattering commercial starring a Pit Bull, that was to be used by the Verizon Wireless Company. As a group they managed to get major sponsors like Nationwide, L'Oreal and Nivea to pull their advertising during the airing of the Michael Vick special on BET. These are examples of just how powerful one group can be when they work together on a common cause.

The sad fact is though, as seperate entities we have not been able to enact fair laws and ordinances that are effective at deterring the abuse of our companion animals. As seperate entities we have not been able to change our laws from being directed at the destruction of the innocent, while allowing the true criminal to walk away. Just like the point I tried to make with last week's entry, our laws must be dangerous people or irresponsible owner laws. We can no longer tolerate legislature that transfers the responsibility of individual dog owners to the dogs themselves. We must stop the destruction of dogs because of prejudice and misinformation.

As seperate entities we also have not been able to stop the endless breeding of dogs that do not meet the high standards set for this breed by the dog men of old. The issues that face us, face all dog fanciers. There is only one reason to breed a dog and that is to preserve, or improve, the integrity of the breed. It is not for greed, criminal activity or because of irresponsibility.

What might we accomplish if all dog fanciers and advocates joined ranks?

Credits: seMissourian.com: Blog: The Killing of a Legacy


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Post of the week, great article, thanks for the link. Thinking about translating it into different languages. I find it's the best way for me to master a language and spread knowledge at the same time. I will write Melanie Coy and the Missourian should I chose to share the article . Absolutely fantastic. I urge everyone to copy this in case it gets deleted due to date/space issues.

Great work Gamer.


----------



## starlitparlit

Great article. More people should read what it states. After a while all that's going to be left of this beloved breed will be the man biters. So sad.


----------



## dixieland

Great post and nice read!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I always hate hearing about this crap


----------



## StaffyDaddy

I read this on mypitbullpro.... Made me a little sick to my stomach thinking that they all died at one time and that even included the ones born after the raid.. It just makes me sick, I don't condone dog fighting but you cant deny the history of the breed and what it took for those dogs to pass their seed... And organizations like HSUS and SPCA can swoop down on Ed Faron and Floyd Beaudroux and extinguish not only the dogs on their yard but bloodlines that give the APBT its true name....... SICK


----------



## Sandman68

This a sad example of why we need to educate the masses on what our breed is really like. So sad even the pups were put down.

On a side note, I noticed that Daddy, Cesar Milans buddy passed in Feb. 19...R.I.P. Daddy


----------



## buzhunter

Should be a sticky...


----------



## Roxy_Nie

A sad day.............


----------



## pitbulljojo

This is truly a sad day for lovers of this breed. Even though some people consider "game bred" dogs to be undesirable 2 of my dogs come from a gamebred line. We are careful with them due to the high prey drive { no doggie parks} , but they are wonderful. All of that wasted knowledge and work is criminal. Did they not think to call a breed rescue { and I dont mean HSUS or any other of the "big ones" } . Someone who really know these dogs. I find it VERY hard to belive that none of these dogs can be saved. I try to explain to people that the HA trait has been bred out of pits for the reason that the fighters don't want their dogs to turn on them. It makes me want to cry - all of those dogs gone because of stupid , predujuce, people. Can we put them out of thier misery


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo

Very very good read!!


----------



## performanceknls

It breaks my heart to read this story again........


----------



## boogiebot

Gamer - great read thanks for posting this. **** this **** p's me off!!!!! the ignorance of the people working in and for the SPCA is amazing. i cannot believe they would actually brag about wiping out a line that could be traced that far back.

its funny how when spca and hsus destroys our beloved APBT most people just turn a blind eye. but when one group of people try to destroy a whole race of people its called genecide. anyway you cut it....i beleive its WRONG.


----------



## buzhunter

I don't think people turn a blind eye. I'd say they buy that crap hook, line, and sinker. It makes them feel like they've done something wonderful for the world when they see those whining advertisements and write that check. People are stupid and it's easy to get them on board if the "cause" seems like a good deed on the surface.


----------



## fortyfootelf

great post! but the paragrah that caught my eye the most is the one about Floyd Broudeaux's dogs... *"In 2005 another of the old school dog men was arrested for dog fighting. In this case all 57 of Floyd Boudreaux's dogs were destroyed within 24 hours of being seized by the Louisiana SPCA (Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals). The highway patrol had no idea the dogs were to be destroyed and the SPCA said they assumed that was the plan. In 2008, Mr. Boudreaux was found not guilty. This did not change the fact that all of his dogs had been destroyed. The SPCA officials actually bragged that they had effectively wiped out a bloodline that could be traced back to the 1800's."*

They call themselves the Humane Society and Peta, but where are they when you need them or more importantly when the animal needs them? i think the slaughter of these animals was inappropiate although the ones that did show the temperment of aggression and couldnt be helped recover from that trama, what else could you do? im not saying that they deserve to die, by any means, but seriosly, what could we do with them? is there a fighting dog rehab? no.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Dogtown is actually a dog fighting rehab for dogs in cases where they show the dogs something that they've never had before. Love....


Though this place is like one of the largest rescues, Vicks dogs weren't the only pit bulls who were involved in dogfighting that were brought there and some still being rehibilitated. Including the fact that some of Vicks dogs got readopted but being noted as dangerous dogs, while others might have to spend the rest of their lives there.As a matter of fact its a rehab/rescue. Though you might not be able to take the fight out of the dog, you can show it something that it needs to keep form dieing from depression, and many other things.

Were some of these dogs at Dogtown put down? I have no idea.

Were some rehomed with the kind of care that they needed instead of being rehomed with another dog as a friend? Yes


----------



## Firehazard

This was so well written, so informational without opinoin, although  I see it because I think it too  Like everyone has said this needs to be revised and put in Dogworld under the APBT column.. :goodpost:

hahaha,, That how I got the sire to my dog, I had already owned my dog from a one time bred dog Holts Jocko; Hooch had been called what an APBT should be by the SPCA board.. LOL knowing his sire was a match dog and Hooch was cool with all people all small dogs and all female dogs even the aggressors he'd be like "stop playin".. Anyway, Jocko came in for me to put down, INSTEAD I took him to his owners yard and placed him back on the chain.. 2days later he was "loose" and any PO or ACO had a okay to exterminate the dog, I LEFT WORK on my ''lunch'' break and took off after him.. I brought him to the SPCA where they all said "thats Jocko" I said yep, Im washing him up and taking him home.. The SPCA nor the law said anything.. They know where I stand on match dogs and simply cannot argue with cold hard facts, thats why our government practices propaganda. Destroy the evidence of the truth and what is, is now debatable..

*HATS OFF!!!* That was a fantastic read and should be read by ever AMERICAN.. 
_one of a few good reasons Im doing something different with my kennel to keep the purest game dogs pure. IMO nuttin' like my fav 3 dogs, Midnight Ch Cowboy, Jocko, Zebo.. Purified those are the puzzle pieces to put together  _


----------



## ssmurf10

That was a nice article, good read.


----------



## Me&Max

Kudos to you for this post.


----------



## thomas

That was awsome Gamer. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Firehazard

The closest thing to an American Dog as ever was; been here since we got here to do anything we ask. Game bred dogs are an endangered species, and un Americans are all to willing to destroy these dogs as fighting dogs. Well if the word fighting was used by a dogman it was a slang term between two people who understand the dogs ARE NOT FOUGHT, they are contested or matched... NO CURS ALLOWED. BAhhh Those people and organizations are SO Un American.. JMO The Military needs to adopt that slogan "no curs allowed." Only chance of saving the ALL AMERICAN DOG. REALLY had this conversation earlier today with someone.. HOW CAN PEOPLE IRRADICATE A DOG THAT GOES BACK TO DAMM NEAR THE CIVIL WAR? Not to mention the dogs that were HEROs during WWI and WWII were pit contestants and the APBT as we know was a symbol of Americans in general. BAh When people say "thats the real Mcoy,: Im like what do you know about it?" LOL

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3696] :: TUDOR'S FIGHTING PETER (3XW)


----------



## crystalcountry

Very good reading! To the uninformed it's easy to destroy what they don't understand. It's easier to do that than to take a good hard look at themselves.


----------



## LadyRampage

Very good, but very sad read.


----------



## boliodogs

*Patricks dogs destroyed by May 1, 2008*

For some reason no one ever seems to notice this. HSUS came in with fake badges and with the local humaniacs took the Patricks dogs, pups too, and massacred them all before any trial. Patricks were acquitted, totally. We are all in this together, however there seems to be a divide when it comes to the Patricks. They were snitched off with a wild story that was never true in any form and that was used to raid them, forfeit their homes and kill all their dogs and take all their money and destroy their business,which was not the dogs.There are photos on the BOLIO.NET message board of the HSUS with their badges and a radio broadcast about this incident that is linked there. This information is also on Blue Dog State. Patricks were retired and did not break the law. Their kennel was legal and inspected by the county. The raid was "policing for profit" to get their homes and property. Watch out everybody, you dont have to be convicted of anything to lose everything and you sure dont have to break any laws either.


----------



## zohawn

boliodogs said:


> For some reason no one ever seems to notice this. HSUS came in with fake badges and with the local humaniacs took the Patricks dogs, pups too, and massacred them all before any trial. Patricks were acquitted, totally. We are all in this together, however there seems to be a divide when it comes to the Patricks. They were snitched off with a wild story that was never true in any form and that was used to raid them, forfeit their homes and kill all their dogs and take all their money and destroy their business,which was not the dogs.There are photos on the BOLIO.NET message board of the HSUS with their badges and a radio broadcast about this incident that is linked there. This information is also on Blue Dog State. Patricks were retired and did not break the law. Their kennel was legal and inspected by the county. The raid was "policing for profit" to get their homes and property. Watch out everybody, you dont have to be convicted of anything to lose everything and you sure dont have to break any laws either.


watchout nothing, mossberg's got my back!


----------



## HeavyJeep

I love this story. Every time I read it more fuel is added to my fire. 
Thanks for posting back then! The updated comment brought me to it and gave me a nice story to show a few peeps I was entertaining.
Crenshaw will not disappear


----------



## zohawn

i hate necroed threads but some things deserve/ need to be reiterated


----------



## ames

I will say good post on the first article. Missed this back in the day. I had always thought seizures would review each dog case by case, but apparently totally still varies by state and area, which is such a shame since time and time again dogs are proven to be able to be rehabbed and integrated with the right owner into society and even some accused are found not guilty, why should they lose their dogs if they were not convicted of a crime. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Goemon

It used to be "Innocent until proven guilty," when I was a kid. What I was taught about the USA.

But here's another fact: true match dogs NEVER had to be rehabilitated!
It was their nature, their love, their life. 
It was the dogs further away from the [] that had the issues.
These old match dogs were also once "Nanny dogs," who babysat children. 
Because a true match dog never suffered abuse a day in its life.
These are the dogs our ApBT's today came from.

I believe the OP is none other than an anti-ApBT fanatic.

I put up another post elsewhere that shows how to prevent yard invasions as were posted.
"Protecting Your Dogs and Home."


----------



## Goemon

ames said:


> ...some accused are found not guilty, why should they lose their dogs if they were not convicted of a crime. Doesn't make any sense.


That was their goal, to kill the dogs, and they won.
The ones who caused this didn't care if they were innocent or guilty.
There is a group out there intent on wiping out all the old blood.
They are worse than animals in their fanatic obsessions.
A dead ApBT is a trophy in their minds. They truly are sick individuals.

It's time they get a taste of retribution...
I believe those people should be paying the price for their deeds. 
There is another law called "the right to know."
If you are falsely accused, you have a right to know who it was.
The one accountable will be liable for a lawsuit, as well as ANYONE who tries to protect their private lies! 
Each state has it's own laws, but a national law overides state law.


----------



## ramonabulldogs

Same thing happened to Pat Patrick in Tucson. He was found innocent, but in the meantime they destroyed all his dogs.(127). Just disgusting...Time to get rid of the Democrats AND the HSUS.


----------



## Aynjelia

This is very sad. Great post, good read. Very true. :cheers:


----------



## Bull_rocky

This is sad. I'm not one to care about bloodline I think it's cool but not what's important. That being said its important to other people and I also believe that the roots of anything should live on. Especially when those roots gave us one of the greatest dog breeds there are. It's sad that there offspring weren't even allowed to grow up. At least give the dog a "doggie probation". People suck that's why I love my dog more then most people

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamStone

Thanks for a very informative post.


----------



## surfer

this is the bad part, after all the dogs were put down,

both men were found to be 100% innocent,

now what happens????????????????????

how do they get their 'family' of dogs back????????????

they dont.

i still have one of the tightest bred 'LEVER RED' dogs alive.

look him up, i know some on here have heard me speak of 'WALDO'


----------



## Goemon

Surfer, that is their sole purpose, to destroy the old blood, of true Pit Dogs.

Good thing is, Floyd had his best dogs farmed out when the bust happened.

I doubt anyone will ever get another again.

IMO, lots of guys make the right decision in not selling to the public.

Majority could not handle these dogs....

Now, if only the "pretend-a-pits" would be culled from society, and the old timers, and those in the know, take the dogs back.
Stop selling to dog worshipers. Who think dogs are like humans.

This rainbow generation isn't worthy of the old school Pit Dog blood, who think doggie parks are cool, and that having one dog is cruel if it doesn't have company. 
I tend to avoid the people who think "it's all in how you raise them; you need to socialize."
Well, true ApBT's are not social animals. In their minds, "*there can be only one!*"
They want a human pack, not a dog pack.


----------



## surfer

damn brah,

g-man for president.................
yes thats how it was.


----------



## Goemon

"g-man for president.................
yes thats how it was."

Ha, thanks...but several people who know me think if I was POTUS I would start WWIII...
They are right! AFTER I fix this country!

Freedom of Speech would take a new meaning as well. 
ANY reporter or owner of a non-registered dog, that calls their dog a "pitbull" would be charged with slander. 
Back-yard Breeding would be outlawed...BSL would be labeled tyranny. 
HSUS would be monitored for proper spending and have to give account to every dime used. 
Those fake dog fight videos with their wanna be poser dogmen would be outlawed as false propaganda.

Schools would get rid of their zero-violence policy, and change to zero bullies. 
Kids will be allowed to fight back to a bully without fear of repercussion. 
The bully who is beat will still get expelled for bullying, and for causing trouble.
The self-esteem BS in the schools will be removed. You either win or lose. Stop rewarding participation! 
Child worship by parents would be outlawed. No more mass producing of sissies and cowards. The belt will become the tool of discipline again. 
The ways of the Founding Fathers will be taught in place of the anti-war idiots. 
Dead beat parents will be fixed to stop their production abilities. 
"Balck, white, or yellow" pride groups will be outlawed...we have no place for hyphenated Americans in this country, 
You are American, or you can leave. Any immigrant who can't speak English within five years will have to leave.
If you call about bills or service, only English will be used.

Animal abusers will not be charged with a crime, they will be whipped on the back until they pass out, then their fine will be their hospital bill. 
Rapists and pedophiles will be executed. No room for those losers in society. Not our job to feed them.

I better stop here, but could go on the rest of the day, on the changes I would make.

But in a way, the original Legacy of this country is being killed daily, by traitors who were not voted into office. 
Because those who know, know that the fate of the world rests in the hands of those who were not voted for by the people.

*"The so called American Way is beginning to look like a dike made of cheap cement, with many more leaks than the law has fingers to plug. America has been breeding mass anomie (little moral guidance) since the end of World War II. It is not a political thing, but the sense of new realities, or urgency, anger and sometimes desperation in a society where even the highest authorities seem to be grasping at straws." 
― Hunter S. Thompson*


----------



## jttar

Don't sugar coat it Goemon, tell us how you really feel. LOL.

Joe


----------



## Goemon

Haha, I tried to stick to the basics. I'd end up getting banned if I didn't sugar coat!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Goemon said:


> Haha, I tried to stick to the basics. I'd end up getting banned if I didn't sugar coat!


You shouldn't be banned for speaking your mind and voicing the truth! Props to you, great posting.


----------



## Ste11aeres

I think that this evil destruction is the offshoot of the desire that some (possibly HSUS, definitely PeTA) have to drive _*all*_ dogs to extinction. Because there are some people and organizations (possibly HSUS, definitely PeTA) that hate humans so much, that they want to drive any animal connected with us to extinction. If this leads to them hating all domestic animals, their strongest hatred is reserved for those animals which love us the most; dog in general, and especially that most human-loving of breeds, the APBT.


----------



## RedDawg

I had the opportunity to meet Mr. Boudreaux in 2003 at the UKC nationals. The UKC gave him an award for his service to the breed. Really an honor to get the chance to talk to him. Really nice man, so full of good information. He was a broken man after they killed his dogs. Such a shame for our breed.


----------



## sergio87

great article, thx very mucho for sharing with us. Greetings


----------



## AGK

Decent article but a couple things that aren't accurate. 

1. Gameness and aggression are 2 different things. One has nothing to do with the other. 

2. There are plenty of old timers that bred a human aggressive dog. If the dog was a good one in the box best believe it was bred regardless of its human aggression. Zebo would be a good one to use as an example though there are many others as well. 

3. The old size of the dog was not small or a consistent 45lbs . Dogs like Alligator, Dibo and Pincher etc. were catchweight dogs. Larger dogs were fairly common in the breed in the old days. I'm not talking 100+lbs but it's not abnormal for them to get into the 70s. Even to this day it isn't. Many mayday dogs and alligator dogs hit 65+ lbs lean. 

Many old timers did not care that much about form. Function was everything and if the dog could win, it was going to be bred. Bobby Halls dogs are a good example of this. Many have piss poor conformation but will punch that clock and still win regardless of them being sway backed, hocked and horrible pasturns. Dogs that won in good fashion were going to be bred regardless of orthopedic issues. Its that ethical? Not really but these were not ment to.he pretty show dogs they are Wardogs so winning almost always came first before any other factor when being bred by a lot of the old timers. 

Other than that its a pretty good article.


----------



## jttar

Thanks AGK, always glad to see you on this forum. You may be the only true dog man left here.


----------



## AGK

Thanks. I lurk around here regularly.


----------



## jttar

AGK said:


> Thanks. I lurk around here regularly.


and for that I'm grateful.


----------

